# 99214+69210  office visit and ear lavage



## Pillow1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Medicare denied the 69210 59+50 but didnt process the 99214 yet
I originally billed 
99214
62910 59-50
and realized that I wanted to  bill it as 
 99214 added 25 
and 69210 50
...is that the correct way to bill.


----------



## OCD_coder (Feb 3, 2014)

I would recommend that you only post in one area, I answered this question in your other posting in modifiers.


----------

